# iFrame Schatten



## Istfutz (10. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich habe ein iFrame welches centriert positioniert ist. im firefox sieht alles wunderbar aus. im IE ist jedoch unten und am rechten rand jeweils ein dünner weißer streifen, sieht aus wie ein schatten jedoch in weiß. der gesamt iframe ist von einem schwarzen rand umgeben was auch so sein soll und auch in beiden browsern angezeigt wird. wie werde ich diese weißen streifen nun los?
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Maik (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

kannst du mal den Quellcode (HTML + CSS) zeigen?

Und bitte beachte die Netiquette #15 bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Istfutz (10. Mai 2007)

sorry wegen der Kleinschreigung:

Quellcode:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Pan</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #666666;
	background-image: url();
	background-repeat: repeat;
}
-->
</style></head><br /><br/>
<div align="center"><iframe src="file:///E|/test/testpan/Untitled-8.html" name="inlineframe" width="1024" height="768" style="border: thin solid #000000" id=
"inlineframe" scrolling="auto"></iframe></div>
<body>
</body> 
</html>


----------



## Maik (10. Mai 2007)

Das hier

```
<br /><br/>
<div align="center"><iframe src="file:///E|/test/testpan/Untitled-8.html" name="inlineframe" width="1024" height="768" style="border: thin solid #000000" id=
"inlineframe" scrolling="auto"></iframe></div>
```
gehört in den Dokumentkörper *<body> ... </body>*. Der iFrame-Schatten lässt sich mit dem Attribut frameborder="0" abstellen.


----------



## Istfutz (10. Mai 2007)

Sieht das ganze dann so aus? Oder habe ich das frameborder falsch gesetzt? Der weiße Schatten ist immer noch da.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Pan</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #666666;
	background-image: url();
	background-repeat: repeat;
}
-->
</style></head><br /><br/>

<body>
<div align="center"><iframe src="file:///E|/test/testpan/Untitled-8.html" width="1024" height="768" style="border: thin solid #000000" id=
"inlineframe" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0"></iframe></div>
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## ssurfer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich würde sagen korrekt sieht es so aus:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Pan</title>
<style type="text/css">
body {
	background-color: #666666;
}

</style>
</head>
<body>
<div align="center"><iframe src="file:///E|/test/testpan/Untitled-8.html" width="1024" height="768" style="border: thin solid #000000" id="inlineframe" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0"></iframe></div>
</body> 
</html>
```

Falls dein Problem besteht, poste mal noch den Quelltext der Datei, welche in das iFrame reingeladen wird.


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, den "Schatten" sind wir damit nicht losgeworden, dafür aber den doppelt vorhandenen Rahmen im IE.

Wenn ich den IE in den Quirksmodus schicke, verschwindet der weiße Rand.


```
<!-- put IE into Quirksmode -->
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```

@ssurfer: an der im iFrame eingebundenen Seite liegt es nicht.


----------



## Istfutz (11. Mai 2007)

das wars, vielen dank Leute  
Was ist denn Quirksmodus?


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2007)

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop Doctype-Switch: Teil 1 - Doctype-Switching / Quirks-Mode
Wikipedia: Quirksmode


----------

